# The Dukes of Hazzard movie



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

Well folks it appears theres gonna be a Dukes of Hazzard movie scheduled to debut in theaters July 29, 2005. The cast includes Johnny Knoxville as Luke Duke, Seann William Scott as Bo Duke, Jessica Simpson as sexy cousin Daisy Duke, Willie Nelson as Uncle Jessie, Burt Reynolds as Boss Hogg, and M.C. Gainey as my personal favorite character the bumbling Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrane. The movie is being filmed in Baton Rouge, Louisiana and under the direction of Broken Lizard's Jay Chandrasekhar. Here is the link: http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/570/570661p1.html or www.hazzardnet.com.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Jessica Simpson in Daisy Dukes (the cutoffs). Nuff said......


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Other then Daisy, this movie just seems so....wrong. It's like you are remaking a classic. Well, as classic as DoH could be.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This is bad, its like when Bo and Luke left the show and were replaced by Troy and Vance.

Why don't they just leave good things along. (BTW I hear that the origional show will soon start airing on CMT)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Any popular 70's or 80's action/adventure TV show is considered fair game right now. I'm waiting for the KnightRider or Buck Rogers casting to begin.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Any popular 70's or 80's action/adventure TV show is considered fair game right now. I'm waiting for the KnightRider or Buck Rogers casting to begin.


KnightRider already had a remake...er...sequal maybe. It was a made-for-tv movie called Knight Rider 2000 released in 1991. It wasn't too bad. Quite a bit hokey from a technology viewpoint but so was the original series. While looking up the IMDB page, I also saw that there was a Knight Rider 2010 but I had never heard of it, let alone seen it. Also they had an entry for a Knight Rider movie to come out some time this year staring Hasselhoff as well.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Jessica Simpson in Daisy Dukes (the cutoffs). Nuff said......


Nuff asked me to pass this along.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

This movie has been doing a lot of filming in New Orleans also, not sure what connection this city has to do with the storyline, just there we a lot of radio talk and news articles looking for exrtas, they also removed the confederate flag from the General Lee

Bob


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_they also removed the confederate flag from the General Lee_

Thats just wrong. This isn't a government building, but a show based on the deep south and rural white ********. Is the car now named The General Patton?

Is Boss Hogg now William Clinton Hogg, and his brother George Bush Hogg?

I'll probably catch this movie on DVD, but I won't be going to the theaters to see it.

I must admit however I do have an autographed picture of Cooter.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> Nuff asked me to pass this along.


Tell Nuff I said THANK you!


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

What about the sheriffs side kick, Penis er I mean Ennis(sp?), don't he get a part? I agree Danny that is totally BS taking the flag off the car


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

skidog said:


> What about the sheriffs side kick, Penis er I mean Ennis(sp?), don't he get a part? I agree Danny that is totally BS taking the flag off the car


Yes Enos is going to be in the movie but I havent been able to find any info on who is playing him yet, as soon as I do I will post it or if anyone else does please post. By the way Jessica Simpson does look good as Daisy I have to say.   :eek2:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Any popular 70's or 80's action/adventure TV show is considered fair game right now. I'm waiting for the KnightRider or Buck Rogers casting to begin.


 About time for a Wonder Woman remake then... with Wanda Sykes...


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

I know this that fella thats playing Bo Duke better get rid of the beard, Bo didnt have a beard, or 5 o'clock shadow lol. :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

I agree with Gary.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I hope I don't offen anyone, but I was looking at the www.hazzard.net site. DoH was mildly entertaining, after all, you got to look at Catherine Bach and if you liked car crashes you got to see lots of cop cars wracked up, plus you got to see a Dodge Charger get trashed six times a show and drive away every time. But this was not great television. The people posting on the site are taking this movie way to seriously. You would think they were talking about something momentous, like Star Wars 4, 5 & 6. :lol:


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

Bogy said:


> I hope I don't offen anyone, but I was looking at the www.hazzard.net site. DoH was mildly entertaining, after all, you got to look at Catherine Bach and if you liked car crashes you got to see lots of cop cars wracked up, plus you got to see a Dodge Charger get trashed six times a show and drive away every time. But this was not great television. The people posting on the site are taking this movie way to seriously. You would think they were talking about something momentous, like Star Wars 4, 5 & 6. :lol:


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

:nono2:


----------



## Randall DBS (Aug 4, 2002)

:nono2:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

dfergie said:


> About time for a Wonder Woman remake then... with Wanda Sykes...


Actually I heard that that one IS being bandied about. Wonder Woman.... not Wanda Sykes.

Last rumor I heard was that Joss Whedon was trying to get the movie going with Either Eliza Dushku (nah.... too tough) or Charisma Carpenter (Hmm... I LIKE that one. They'll sell $20 million worth of tix with still photos of Charisma in the costume)...

OK, Charisma can tie me up with her golden lasso and make me "tell the truth" anytime.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I vote for CC as WW!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Be hard to beat Lynda Carter in her prime...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Yeah, Lynda will be a tough act to follow (like Christopher Reeve for Superman, they pretty much make a tough act to follow)

What other tall dark haired women would work for WW?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Lucy Lawless?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Maybe, but after Xena, she might be done with Amazon Warriors......

My choices.....

Catherine Zeta Jones. (5'8")
Angelina Jolie. (5'7")
Jennifer Lopez (Well, just for the blue hot pants alone) (only 5'6")
Charlize Theron (IF she dyed her hair) (5'11" hmmmmm. could work)
Catherine Bell. (5'10" Whew.... That one would sell WW posters too....)

and my favorite TV cop, Jacqueline Obradors from NYPD Blue. (Too bad she's only 5'5")

I've heard Sandra Bullock (Who could do action in Demolition Man, but I don't see her in action anymore.... too delicate now)


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Charlize Theron (IF she dyed her hair) (5'11" hmmmmm. could work)


I think its more a matter of NOT bleaching her hair.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Randall DBS said:


> Yes Enos is going to be in the movie but I havent been able to find any info on who is playing him yet, as soon as I do I will post it or if anyone else does please post. By the way Jessica Simpson does look good as Daisy I have to say.   :eek2:


IMDB has the scoop on the cast.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Monica Bellucci, but she's 40 now and has an accent.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Monica is too old but WOULD fill out the costume nicely....


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

to get back on subject, and this will probably get deleted by the powers that be here(if so, I understand), but my own personal feelings is P*I*S*S on the whole creative vacuum in hollywood and movie entertainment that allows an idea like this to be even considered, much less an actual movie being made-this is a definite sign that the apocalypse is upon us...whole rooms of executives should be buried to the neck in red ant colonies for allowing this...i mean, for cryin' outloud-build a hospital with that money or something-if someone needs to see jessica simpson that badly, fire up that horrid christmas special she made with her husband nick latchkey aor go to the porn sites where they superimpose the head of celebrities on the same naked body over and over....but this?????uhhhhhh


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

btw, on the other subject of this thread-TV Land repeated their last "awards" show last week and guess what-lynda carter still has IT!!!!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, Hollywood is giving us what we want (whioch we vote for with our wallets). Most of these old shows have built in audiences that wnat to see the updates and they do well, both in theatrical release as well as DVD sales. Why bother building awareness of a new concept when you have demand pent up ready to go?

I don't say I condone it, I just understand it.......


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Another favorite of mine for Wonder Woman is Morena Baccarin, best known for her work on _Firefly_.

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/1481/Events/1481/MorenaBacc_Ausse_541564_400.jpg


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmmm. Excellent choice. I like her in that, but she seems short to me........

Are there any tall dark haired wrestling divas that might work (forget Chynna....... she's hit wacko jacko territory)? She IS supposed to be able to kick butt as well...........


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

So, is anyone going to go and see this? Opens up tommorrow I believe.

FYI: they didn't remove the flag from the car! yay! But they do have a scene when the Dukes are in Atlanta where the flag is commented on.

I'm still not a big fan of the actors selected. Jessica Simpson just doesn't do it for me. She just looks too fake and plastic in my opinion.

I've decided I'll probably go and watch the film anyway just to see how they portray us Georgians and simply because I was a fan of the original.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Probably... daisy dukes no matter who wears um...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Perfect debut role for Jessica as she only needs to be eye candy and make double entendres.

Knoxville and Scott will take Bo and Duke to Jacka-s territory. Since it is a guilty pleasure of mine, I don't think it is a bad thing. I could use a little 70's sex and car chase comedy every now and then....... (Now they just need a catchy song like Jerry Reed's East Bound and Down")


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Ya know, I'm not a big fan of Jessica Simpson but she does look dang hot in this movie. Have you guys seen her latest music video? Nice!

I never really watched the old show but the movie looks like a lot of fun. Will probably see it eventually.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Saw it this weekend and have to say it's pretty darn funny. Don't expect too much high brow entertainment, but hey, if you go to the movie expecting that, you should be a resident of Hazzard and not watching it. 

I took my parents for my mom's birthday, she's a Willie Nelson fan, so I thought it might be worth a laugh. The interaction between Jessica Simpson and Willie Nelson is great, and Willie's one-liners are priceless.  Burt Reynolds is pretty disappointing, as is the guy who plays Roscoe. Sean WIlliam Scott and Johnny Knoxville make a pretty good comedy team though. I can't stress how much this is NOT the Dukes of Hazzard that we all remember. This is more akin to Joel Schumacher's Batmans or other re-envisionings.

It's worth the 6 bucks to catch a matinee or so. I'll probably pick it up on DVD when it hits just to see the extra goofs at the end again... there is a surprise guest star at the very end of the blooper reel, so make sure to stay put for it. :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I saw it over the weekend and definately enjoyed all the Bo and Luke Duke scenes. 

Jessica Simpson was played just for her sex appeal however (which I've never found all that appealing - I've always liked a little brains behind my beauties)

Living in Atlanta, there were some extra laughs for us. The 1st scene here with them being stuck in traffic on the interstate - whole audience erupted in laughter because its so true!

The blooper reel was fun, especially all the failed jumps. Ouch.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i haven't seen dukes(and won't), but isn't roscoe played by swamp dog from "con air"???


----------

